# Driver needed in MD for this winter



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I need a driver for this winter. I am looking for someone around the Columbia area to drive a plow truck for me as an employee for the 06-07 winter season. Email me at [email protected] for more info if you are interested.


----------

